# Nancy Hanks schedule



## Crescent Mark (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm looking for an old time schedule for the Nancy Hanks / Nancy Hanks II that ran from Atlanta to Savannah, Georgia. I've searched quite a bit on the web and haven't been able to find it. If anyone has any idea where I can find it (I think I once saw it posted here?) then I'd appreciate it.

If anyone has a South Wind schedule or something of the like from back in the day, that'd be appreciated too.

Thanks.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 6, 2008)

Crescent Mark said:


> I'm looking for an old time schedule for the Nancy Hanks / Nancy Hanks II that ran from Atlanta to Savannah, Georgia. I've searched quite a bit on the web and haven't been able to find it. If anyone has any idea where I can find it (I think I once saw it posted here?) then I'd appreciate it.
> If anyone has a South Wind schedule or something of the like from back in the day, that'd be appreciated too.
> 
> Thanks.


Here is a Hanks schedule'







I have an old Southwind table but I'll have to look for it. I'll see if I can get it on a post for you.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 6, 2008)

And, _*The Southwind*_ - from the 1968 table.


----------

